# Deconditioned State - symptoms involving



## jenpollock (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of an ICD-9 code for "Deconditioned State"?

I was thinking 781.99 = Other symptoms involving nervous and musculoskeletal systems.


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 29, 2008)

How old is the patient?


----------



## niveditha (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

Please have a look into this site http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071203165511AA6YLhr.
It says 728.2 as deconditioning,but I'm not sure.


----------

